
Building a Decentralized Webpage - barisser
http://medium.com/@abarisser/a-decentralized-web-site-anchored-in-the-blockchain-14b91cef0e4c
======
nikolay
Well, we already have [0] a widely popular decentralized web without needing
the Chinese miners to keep the lights on!

[0]: [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

